# Fet after bfn any advice would be fab



## twinkletoes80 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi,

it was test day for me today and it was negative also af has arrived about 5 secs after testing , i have 5 frosties left i dont know anything about fet wondering if anyone has advice please. My clinic said 3 are top eggs and 2 not so great i can start treatment in august. I didnt get to egg transfer last time eggs didnt make it so this was my first full go at ivf, im feeling in bit of pain and very tired how long does this last the blleding also seems to stop and start ?
Just quick note im doing ivf due to getting sterilised when was 23 im now 27 my doc says im very fertile so very upset it hasnt worked but not suprised was taken into hospital 6 days before testing due to really bad chest infection and have been on antibiotics and had blood thining for suspected clot on lung. 
Sorry for the rambling just trying to move on and be positive.
any advice would be great thanks

em xx


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Just wanted to say so sorry for your BFN. I hope you get your dream come true through your frosties.

Cat
x


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Hi Em

So sorry to hear you had a  . I will try and help if I can.

If you have 5 frosties and 3 are good and 2 are bad then you need to hope the three survive the thawing process. If all are ok then 2 (more than likely) will be transferred. Take it easy during the frst few days of your 2ww and rest as much as possible for the rest of the time. 

The embies themselves determine whether they are healthy enough to implant. The embryologist can only visually separate the good ones from the bad - its up to the embies to do the rest. Alot of them dont implant due to their poor quality after the freezing process.

You need to hope and pray that the two they've selected are strong and little fighters.

If you need any more advise Em please come back to me. I'm happy to help. I have my 2nd FET at the end of July.

 Em    

Trish x


----------



## twinkletoes80 (Jan 5, 2007)

HI,

thanks for your replys, caterina thankyou for your good wishes, skiwizard i hope your go in july is succesful, i am going back in august to norway for the fet i was on syneral for d/r last time what meds am i meant to have this time ? is there injections ( i hope not ).

em xx


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Hi Em  

Thanks for your post. As far as I know there are no injections with FETs. Firstly, you might have a tablet to regulate your period, then an oestrogen tablet for a good few weeks, followed by a pessary such as Cyclogest or Gestone when the lining of the womb reaches a certain thickness.

We are all given different drugs, but I'm sure there are no injections for FET.

Trish x


----------



## Olly (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Em,

So sorry to hear about your result. It sounds as though you went thru the mill with your health in this round of tx - you sound like a strong lady!!!

Ive had 5 tx - only implantation was on fet & that was with low graded embies - so it shows you never can tell until you have a go.

FET is so much easier on the body ( tho the general anxiety never goes I think) - no injections and side effects - just a gentle mamangement of your lining by the meds. Some clinic have women downreg for FET but its not usually necessary ( see Al Shawaf et al 1994 if you want more info or Simon, Hurwitz & Bat-Sheva 199.

I read a lot about FET 's and there are differing opinions ( well I never !!). You might want to explore some of these with your transfer team ( I found most of them in articles by Dr T Timothy Smith at the North Hudson IVF Center & on his posts on the website SharedJourney.com)

Would assissted hatching help ? - pretty common after freezing

If you've recently had a tough round of tx would you consider reflexology or accupuncture to help you detox from the previous meds and get back into balance, ready for the next tx ?Are you taknig extra vits to help your body repair from your chest infection ?

We are off in late June for fet & are going for both these options plus baby aspirin - just in case they help the odds.

Good luck with your next go...all power to you for looking forward!!!

Cheers

Olly

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Em,

So sorry you had a BFN,   

We got our BFP with FET, so stay positive.

My AF was hellish after my negative, very heavy and sore.  It also mucked up my cycle after the first one, which wasn't actually a bad thing in hindsight, as it gave us couple of months off in between two fresh cycles.

My FET was unmedicated, no drugs at all - heaven - so I'm afraid I can't help you there, but I hope it all works out for you.

Take care, E X


----------



## twinkletoes80 (Jan 5, 2007)

THankyou all so much for replying,

olly im sorry that you have done 5 tx you sound very strong and calm which is nice it is so easy to get carried away with the hecticness.Erin it is nice to know it does work, i know what you mean about the af it hurts and i feel like pooh, in a way i want to start now but then again it is my last try arghhh when i think of it i can feel myself getting stressed out but it will be nice not to do all meds again after the first time getting cancelled after ec then starting af on test day this time i just want this chest infection to lift and af to be more managable then i will feel like i can make better choices. Assisted hatching what is this i am still quite in the dark with some things.

em xx


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Twinkletoes

Dont get stressed out hun. Hope your chest infection has cleared up now. Assisted hatching is when they pierce the outer shell to help with implanting. This is done if there are very few embryos, or they are very poor quality and is most often carried out on ladies 40+.

I'm no expert on it at all though Em, that is just what I have picked up and managed to retain in my head since reading about it a little while ago. 

I have my 2nd FET at the end of July.  

Good luck Em, keep in touch.

Bye for now.
Trish x


----------

